# Lincoln Chaffee running for President



## Butterfly (Apr 9, 2015)

Anybody know about this guy, or have opinions?  I just saw on CBS website that he is thinking about running against Hillary Clinton for the democratic nomination.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

Chafee was the only Republican in the Senate to have voted against authorization of the use of force in Iraq which puts him one step ahead of Hillary in at least one department. I have no idea why he's doing this but I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe after becoming a Democrat he wants to be recognized wearing blue instead of red. Maybe he thinks he has something to say. That would be refreshing. No one's going to be upset about his entering the race so he has nothing to loose. This is all my idle speculation. We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 9, 2015)

I certainly agree with him on Iraq and as QS has pointed out in other posts, it would be good to have more than one candidate on the Democratic side.  I'm interested in learning more about him.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

Now if we can get Bernie in..  At least we would have a primary, and debates..., and progressive ideas put out there.. hopefully bringing Hillary back to the left.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

I guess winning the Rhode Island primary and a subway token gets you a ride on the subway.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

You are going to love Linc!  His running for prez brought a giggle here in his home state and some were looking at their calendars to see if it was April Fools Day.  His big accomplishment as Governor was changing our official Christmas tree to a Holiday tree.  But as a senator he was one of the few to vote against the war in Iraq.  He has been a local councilman and mayor and became a U.S. Senator upon his father!s death, a revered R.I. Republican senator.  Not liking Republican policies he became an Independent and then a Democrat.  He only garnered 34% of the vote to become governor due to the number of candidates so he didn't have a mandate, and as we have a weak governor strong legislature system with the speaker of the house the power in the state with a most recent one currently off to jail for corruption, but that is another story...


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 10, 2015)

He smiles too much.....I'm watching him on Morning Joe.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

He is a super Lefty and the Hollywood crowd is going to love him.  And you will, too, as his first career was shoeing horses...


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh, I DO love a good horse shoer, they're hard to find.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Linc maybe a little rusty, but, as you can see, he is looking for work...


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 10, 2015)

All that came out of his mouth was bashing poor old Hillary.  Nicole Wallace is very irritating.   Sheesh.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

You will need one when it comes to Linc!


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 10, 2015)

What is his position on medical pot?  Rand says he'll legalize, Jeb says he'll leave it up to the states, I haven't heard Hillary's position.  
I'm against warmongering and Lincoln voted against the Iraq war.  I like that.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Toke up!  He just might toke up with you!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 10, 2015)

All anyone can do is bash Hillary...  THat's going to get old real soon...  Folks are going to get tired of hearing it..   We need to hear what their positions are... not how much they hate hillary...  We have had 6 years of Obama bashing.. and it's tiring   

I don't know who "Linc" is...


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't take 19 months of campaigning.   I may have to ask the Dame for directions to Coober Pedy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Read my offering on this thread.  I know him very well and if you like a far left politician you are going to love Linc...:love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 10, 2015)

hmmmmm....   We'll see, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

It is probably because he is a male...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 10, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is probably because he is a male...



Is that what you think about my intelligence Ralph?  That is pretty insulting to me.   First you insinuate that just because someone is hard left that I will automatically support him.... even if he is a crackpot...    Now you insinuate I may not like him because he is a male?   You are cute sometimes Ralph... but this time TOO cute by half.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, you could be right about some things, but our boy is not a crackpot, at least not to some...nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2015)

Ms Sam said:


> I can't take 19 months of campaigning.   I may have to ask the Dame for directions to Coober Pedy.



Coober Pedy is in South Australia, just a bit north of Adelaide on the Stuart Highway.
Actually 850 km of endlessly interesting scenery




You could fly there of course. This is the airport







And stay in the hotel - underground like everything else, of course.






Nineteen months should fly by in no time. :grin:


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Coober Pedy is in South Australia, just a bit north of Adelaide on the Stuart Highway.
> Actually 850 km of endlessly interesting scenery
> 
> View attachment 16811
> ...



I saw a documentary about Coober Pedy and I did find it beautiful.  Thank you for the 'directions'.  ♡


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2015)

Ralphy, do you think ALL opinions are set by gender??  Wait -- you don't have to answer that. . . .


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2015)

And what's his position on the ACA, abortion, and social security and medicare?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2015)

And immigration?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

Finally, a Candidate for People Who Think Jeb Bush Isn't WASPy Enough. Lincoln Chafee, of the Rhode Island Chafees, won't be the next president, although he does enter the Democratic primary with strong name recognition among people who use "summer" as a verb.


----------

